# ***Avatar REQ***



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

It is that time again, Basketball is starting to roll around and i am wanting a special avatar for my request. I am wanting one with Allen iverson (who plays for the Denver Nuggets) on it and a baby blue border around it (their team color) and my name in whatever color you want with this kind of font: Laundromat 1967 Font | dafont.com
I appreciate any work that is done! Here are a few pics that look ok to use, but feel free to use others these are just a few suggestions:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Ugly font. :laugh:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

well i see no need at all of making a new thread but i would like a Okami Avatar
heres the pic i want


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, the picture is poor quality. Are you sure you want that picture?


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

doesn't really matter haha


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> doesn't really matter haha


You just requested a sig 15 days ago. Read the rules.

Oh yeah, and a new thread is required for all requests. Don't use someone else's thread for YOUR request. :confused03:


----------

